
Android-apktool: reverse-engineer Android apps - gasull
https://code.google.com/p/android-apktool/
======
rquirk
Rather ironically the source code for the tool is not available. You'd have to
use a Java disassembler to reverse-engineer how the reverse-engineer tool
works.

~~~
jcl
Apparently the author isn't happy with the messiness of his current build
process, but plans to release the source eventually:

[https://code.google.com/p/android-
apktool/issues/detail?id=7...](https://code.google.com/p/android-
apktool/issues/detail?id=71&colspec=ID%20Stars%20Type%20Status%20Priority%20Milestone%20Owner%20Summary)

------
Osiris
Sounds like .NET Reflector for Dalvik. I'm curious how well it works. They
make it sound like it'll practically generate compilable source code.

I wonder how long it'll be until we see obfuscation tools available for
developers.

~~~
bigmac
Existing java bytecode obfuscators should work. The one I worked on does. The
Dalvik compiler translates the .class into dalvik bytecode. You can obfuscate
the java bytecode and the obfuscation survives the translation layer.

